# Case 120-A shifting issue



## GS54 (Jun 26, 2017)

2012 tractor, would occasionally have a hard shift/gear grind while selecting Hi or Lo range, but now the gearshift will not go into any gear, after shifting into either range. If you shift into a gear first, then there is a heavy grinding if when trying to select a range.
Assuming there is a hydraulic clutch actuator and reservoir, but the owners manual has no mention of it. Any clues?
Thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

can you follow the linkage from the clutch pedal down to where it ends? Might be an adjust point


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it is a wet clutch design according to what I just read in the manual


----------



## GS54 (Jun 26, 2017)

Was able to acquire the services of a former Case tech...he stated that model uses the "potentiometer/solenoid valve" setup, where the clutch pedal is not doing what one does in the normal sense. More of a fluid disconnect, and when depressed, disables the shuttle shift flow, and allows gear changes. And beyond his abilities (and equipment) to trouble-shoot. Could be a leaking solenoid valve (hopefully), could be a warped clutch disc keeping parts turning when they shouldn't (bad!).


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

well because it is a wet clutch design, did you check the fluid level and condition?


----------

